# Eating blueberries every day improves heart health



## Northerner (May 31, 2019)

Eating a cup of blueberries a day reduces risk factors for cardiovascular disease -- according to new research led by the University of East Anglia, in collaboration with colleagues from Harvard and across the UK.

New findings published today in the _American Journal of Clinical Nutrition_ show that eating 150g of blueberries daily reduces the risk of cardiovascular disease by up to 15 per cent.

The research team from UEA's Department of Nutrition and Preventive Medicine, Norwich Medical School, say that blueberries and other berries should be included in dietary strategies to reduce the risk of cardiovascular disease -- particularly among at risk groups.

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/05/190530101221.htm

Just lately I have been eating blueberries, pineapple and strawberries and adding a sliced banana. Apart from the banana I buy them frozen as I'd never get through the fresh ones before they went off


----------



## Bruce Stephens (May 31, 2019)

Possibly significant note from http://www.uea.ac.uk/about/-/eating-blueberries-every-day-improves-heart-health:
It was funded by the US Highbush Blueberry Council and the Biotechnology and Biological Sciences Research Council (BBSRC).​


----------



## Jodee (May 31, 2019)

I have two bluberry bushes and one bilberry (the bilberry is UK / EU equivalent to the blueberry.
When they come into fruit they don't all ripen at once so I go out each morning when they start to ripen and pick for breakfast.  If too many ripen at once I do freeze them too.  In fact I am still eating frozen berries from last year.  At the moment the berries are still Green and swelling on the bushes.

Bilberry is supposed to be even more nutritious than blueberries, both packed with nutrients and anti oxidants.  Oh need another bush just read its good for the eyes as well  https://www.verywellhealth.com/the-benefits-of-bilberry-88315

and also Blueberries also very good for all manner of things https://www.verywellhealth.com/what-are-the-health-benefits-of-blueberries-697722

Having them frozen is a good option, I usually plunge a few into hot porridge oats and they defrost quickly 

I grow them in pots as they prefer ericaceous compost (acid soil)


----------



## Northerner (May 31, 2019)

Jodee said:


> I have two bluberry bushes and one bilberry (the bilberry is UK / EU equivalent to the blueberry.
> When they come into fruit they don't all ripen at once so I go out each morning when they start to ripen and pick for breakfast.  If too many ripen at once I do freeze them too.  In fact I am still eating frozen berries from last year.  At the moment the berries are still Green and swelling on the bushes.
> 
> Bilberry is supposed to be even more nutritious than blueberries, both packed with nutrients and anti oxidants.  Oh need another bush just read its good for the eyes as well  https://www.verywellhealth.com/the-benefits-of-bilberry-88315
> ...


I must buy some bushes!


----------



## mikeyB (May 31, 2019)

It’s just a sales push.  The active agents are said to be anthocyanins in blueberries. In truth, just about every plant has these - specially anything red, blue or purple. Red cabbage has loads, as do tomatoes. Red peppers. Purple sprouting broccoli. Raspberries, Blackberries.... the list goes on and on. Many of these fruit and veg give you more anthocyanins by service portions. A side dish of red cabbage and red onions will have you awash in the flipping stuff.

Incidentally, there are no _reliable_ studies to show that any of these things have any effect on heart health.

Just saying...


----------



## Northerner (May 31, 2019)

They taste nicer than cabbage


----------



## Dave W (May 31, 2019)

We have a couple of very productive bushes, but blueberries are fairly high carb so I limit how many I eat. What we don't consume fresh we dehydrate and store.


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 1, 2019)

Northerner said:


> They taste nicer than cabbage


Aye, but you’d get five times the benefit from a gobful of red cabbage than you would from the amount of blueberries you could eat without resorting to a shot of insulin. Or a purple tongue, come to think.


----------



## Jodee (Jun 1, 2019)

Northerner said:


> They taste nicer than cabbage


They sure do


----------



## Jodee (Jun 1, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> Aye, but you’d get five times the benefit from a gobful of red cabbage than you would from the amount of blueberries you could eat without resorting to a shot of insulin. Or a purple tongue, come to think.



So sorry blueberries spike your blood glucose Mike, and so sorry they cause you to take a shot of insulin.  I hope you are having some great ways to have your red cabbage treat.  Raspberries are good too


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 2, 2019)

I have fresh blueberries and raspberries (plus flaxseeds and chia seeds) in my porridge every day.  Don't know if they are doing anything for my heart but they taste nice.  Got to be healthier than half a slab of butter in your coffee and double cream everywhere that the LCHF brigade have.


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 2, 2019)

Ok, I will now eat blueberries to the exclusion of EVERYTHING else. It must be good for me because intellectuals tell me so and I only read headlines.

Andy 

p.s. Also, I accidentally start eating bluebells to the exclusion of everything else because I'm forgetful.


----------



## Jodee (Jun 2, 2019)

Andy HB said:


> Ok, I will now eat blueberries to the exclusion of EVERYTHING else. It must be good for me because intellectuals tell me so and I only read headlines.
> 
> Andy
> 
> p.s. Also, I accidentally start eating bluebells to the exclusion of everything else because I'm forgetful.



Enjoy   Do you have salad dressing on the bluebells


----------



## Northerner (Jun 3, 2019)

Seems there's more to potential post-Brexit American food imports than chlorinated chicken


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 3, 2019)

I wonder how long it takes for them to come, sorry, arrive here?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 3, 2019)

Northerner said:


> New findings published today in the _American Journal of Clinical Nutrition_ show that eating 150g of blueberries daily



As I already stated I like blueberries but that's a normal sized punnet a day.  Not only is there the cost but you'd be down the shops all the time stocking up on them.


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 3, 2019)

As they are mainly North American, have they been dipped in chlorine?


----------



## Jodee (Jun 9, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> As they are mainly North American, have they been dipped in chlorine?


The most recent ones I have bought are grown in Spain.
However, my own home grown berries will start ripening in a few weeks, nothing like home grown hand picked that morning.


----------



## Jodee (Jun 9, 2019)

Matt Cycle said:


> As I already stated I like blueberries but that's a normal sized punnet a day.  Not only is there the cost but you'd be down the shops all the time stocking up on them.



They freeze from fresh ok, even the shop bought ones, same for raspberries 
~Freeze on day of purchase


----------

